
Ask HN: Is it worth the investment to have AI/ML at production level? - GroupsOne
Lots of AI&#x2F;ML floating across the world. Is it really worth to invest in AI&#x2F;ML technologies at the level of production ? Does the ROI and effort worth it ? Any real world examples would help me out.
======
mindcrime
I don't understand this question. There's nowhere near eough information to
even begin giving any kind of meaningful answer. With a question this vague,
all you're going to get are platitudes, random anecdotes, etc.

What kind of problem are you trying to solve? In what kind of organization?
What do you mean by "AI" and "ML" respectively? What is "production level" to
you? And so on.

For some people, production level machine learning is doing linear regression
in OpenOffice Calc. For others it's hand-written C code using MPI on a 1000
node cluster with Infiniband interconnects, and the works. What makes sense
for you would depend on the problem, the potential value of solving that
problem, and the available resources.

